# Who is the best looking member on IM



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 8, 2012)

Who would you say looks the best on IM???

Even though he is only 5'2" I think I would have to go with Ben or HeavyIron because he is taller than Ben.  For da sisters I would go with Miss Springsteen or LisaoRX.  What is everyone else???s opinion?  Pictures are encouraged.  Maybe whoever gets the most votes a couple of sponsors could PM me of what they would like to reward the hard work of two members.  One would be a sister and the other would be a brother.  If you are a sponsor and interested in this please pm me please.  Thanks IM family now let???s sees which sponsors put in first. 


I would like to run it to next Friday if Sponsors throw some cookies into the  por?????


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 8, 2012)

Is this homo week or something?  There's been an abundance of gay threads in AG lately.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm prettiest.

















IZ SO REAL!!1! _STFU!
_


----------



## Curt James (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 8, 2012)

ben is only 5'2? he'll definitely win if its changed to shortest member on IM.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 8, 2012)

Believe bunnygirl just registered.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 8, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> ben is only 5'2? he'll definitely win if its changed to shortest member on IM.



Ben is 6'6" and 350 lbs. at 9% bf. This is teh Interwebz, GDI!


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kos


----------



## Tesla (Apr 8, 2012)

Capt'n hands down.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2012)

LW.  J/k!  I'd have to say Miss Springsteen.  She's fuckable and has nice tits.  For guys, I'd say Silver back.  JK again.  I'd say Heavy Iron.  If jackedness were a Harley, I'd mount him and ride him across this forum!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well i am the most popular photo shopped guy here……no homo


----------



## rubberring (Apr 8, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Capt'n hands down.



This. Especially when I'm barebacking him from behind and he turns his head to give me that special wink. At that point I go all American Psycho, stroke harder, and start flexing in the mirror.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2012)

rubberring said:


> This. Especially when I'm barebacking him from behind and he turns his head back to give me that special wink. At that point I go all American Psycho and start flexing in the mirror.



Long time no C.  I agree.  The captn loves it when you lean over and give him some tongue from the side whilst barebacking him and giving him a reach-around at the same time.  Sorry if you thought you were the only one.  He's become the Keeper of IM forums.


----------



## rubberring (Apr 8, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Long time no C.  I agree.  The captn loves it when you lean over and give him some tongue from the side whilst barebacking him and giving him a reach-around at the same time.  Sorry if you thought you were the only one.  He's become the Keeper of IM forums.



I knew I wasn't the only one. That's why I make sure to transmit chlamydia each and every time. Fwiw Gears, I would've voted for you, but I was afraid the other guys would see right through me... and they'd know I've fallen for you. (no Top Gun)


Well, that, and also because you're a cross-dresser and not a real transexual like that hawt Aussie piece of ass.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 9, 2012)

Tesla's got the sweetest dome! He's like a white, jerked Kojak!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Tesla's got the sweetest dome! He's like a white, jerked Kojak!



What do you mean *White *jerked Kojak........Kojak was white I thought.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 9, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Believe bunnygirl just registered.



For a sec curt I thought that was you dressed up showing how you truly feel deep down inside. No pun intended. Jk curt just trying to keep everyone laughing.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 9, 2012)

Any sponsor be willing to donate some goodies to da cause. Maybe da boss Mr. Prince willing to donate a couple of t-shirts?  Let's go sponsors please, need some pm 's


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2012)

Its Rob and Gena.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 9, 2012)

Tesla said:


> What do you mean *White *jerked Kojak........Kojak was white I thought.



Damn nigg . .  who was that cool 70's negro then?


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol he was greek. Gracile or atlanto mediterranid caucasian.

Who loves ya baby?


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

miss springsteen is hawt


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 9, 2012)

what about that Irish sheila, everyone think she is hot still?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 9, 2012)

Can I get one Sponsor to offer at least one or two goodies to the stack?  I would along with the other guys who don't use AAS appreciate it.  I am willing to put 10ml of prop in the basket if some others will help by pitching in???  I would like to get the winner about 30mls, but pics will be required.  I think that is fair.  Comments???


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> what about that Irish sheila, everyone think she is hot still?



shes NOT irish

and yeah shes hot, thought id leave her out of this one cause shes getting a ton of shit already for what i dont fucken know

for the guys, captn and secdrl, curt of course is an adonis and above this mere mortal comp


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 9, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Can I get one Sponsor to offer at least one or two goodies to the stack?  I would along with the other guys who don't use AAS appreciate it.  I am willing to put 10ml of prop in the basket if some others will help by pitching in???  I would like to get the winner about 30mls, but pics will be required.  I think that is fair.  Comments???



I would love a IM shirt, i have a MD shirt and where it to bed…….


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 9, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> shes NOT irish
> 
> and yeah shes hot, thought id leave her out of this one cause shes getting a ton of shit already for what i dont fucken know
> 
> for the guys, captn and secdrl, curt of course is an adonis and above this mere mortal comp



i know she/he is not Irish, i was just weighing in on he whole she’s a he thing, had me fooled……...


----------



## Curt James (Apr 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Damn nigg . .  who was that cool 70's negro then?



Shaft.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 9, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Shaft.



watch your mouth


----------



## XYZ (Apr 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Damn nigg . .  who was that cool 70's negro then?




Shaft and/or Dolomite.


Oh and OP......Negged for such a lame thread.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 9, 2012)

I look like brad Pitt with Arnold's body from the mid 80's.... Send me my fuckin prize... O and my cawk is huge


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 9, 2012)

rubberring said:


> This. Especially when I'm barebacking him from behind and he turns his head to give me that special wink. At that point I go all American Psycho, stroke harder, and start flexing in the mirror.



I like to ride the Captn' hard and put him away wet


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2012)

my daughter.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2012)

and





my daughter.....


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2012)

i'd post the sexy ones but i know you guys wayyyy too well. she's a size 5 and the bomb. she's always kayaking or something hiking with her fiance and pollie so she's very fit.


----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)

she's beautifull.. and those eyes..


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 9, 2012)

LW-you know this is anything goes.    Going to be 50 responses that all say, "Tits or GTFO".


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'd post the sexy ones but i know you guys wayyyy too well. she's a size 5 and the bomb. she's always kayaking or something hiking with her fiance and pollie so she's very fit.



Bring on the sexy!!!..  She has beautiful eyes!!


----------



## EARL (Apr 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my daughter.





Little Wing said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2012)

i know it's ag but there's only one answer to the question. her pics hypnotize me and make me believe in god. she's so beautiful and a beautiful person. she rescues pit bulls etc... i loves her.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 9, 2012)

eddie is an asshole


----------



## EARL (Apr 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i know it's ag but there's only one answer to the question. her pics hypnotize me and make me believe in god. she's so beautiful and a beautiful person. she rescues pit bulls etc... i loves her.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 9, 2012)

I feel like your daughter would be loving and loyal, but, as soon as you slipped up, she'd slit your throat


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2012)

`Random said:


> ...



and you are the ugliest person here in every way. 

and stop begging for my attention.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 9, 2012)

Now, post up some pics of her Mom....for comparison purposes, of course.....


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 9, 2012)

*all around good looking, and tatted down and will get bigger   not nasty big tho that*


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To me, this picture says "I'll love you forever, but, if you cheat on me, I'll rip your dick off with my bare hands and feed it to you"
Oddly, I'm kind of turned on now


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 9, 2012)

miss Springteen for the Ladies hands down shes cool and down to Earth good girl lucky man Mr Springteen is


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 9, 2012)

where has the mad hatter been?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2012)

*`Random*
Registered User

[h=2]This message is hidden because *`Random* is on your ignore list.[/h]View Post

not sure why he keeps being allowed back. people have known it's him for a while.


----------



## EARL (Apr 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Now, post up some pics of her Mom....for comparison purposes, of course.....



You are one pitiful and disturbed cretin.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> where has the mad hatter been?



shopping


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> To me, this picture says "I'll love you forever, but, if you cheat on me, I'll rip your dick off with my bare hands and feed it to you"
> Oddly, I'm kind of turned on now



a woman can say so much with just a look.


----------



## custom (Apr 9, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I would love a IM shirt, i have a MD shirt and where it to bed??????.


Dude you're gay!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 9, 2012)

Now without further adieu littlewing, may we see pics of you????


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 9, 2012)

Kirk B said:


>





Do you have aids ?


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 9, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> I look like brad Pitt with Arnold's body from the mid 80's.... Send me my fuckin prize... O and my cawk is huge



This but over 40, I got the most pussy on this site hands down !


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 9, 2012)

Everyone knows it's that coolhandjames guy...


Also this--->





XYZ said:


> Shaft and/or Dolomite.
> 
> 
> Oh and OP......Negged for such a lame thread.


 Is what a gay man would do...


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 9, 2012)

I hate when parents get a skewed sense of how attractive their kids are. I had a lifting buddy and he tried to set me up with his daughter telling me how beautiful she was and all this. When I saw her she was like a 3. Not too far behind LW's daughter.

Just keepin it real.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 9, 2012)

earl said:


>



*â€‹â€‹your fuckin dead cunt*


----------



## Fitnbuf (Apr 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Now, post up some pics of her Mom....for comparison purposes, of course.....



^^^^THIS

Thought this thread was about hottest members...not members with hot kids.


----------



## Fitnbuf (Apr 9, 2012)

*HOTTIE ALERT*.....GM rocks in style and inspiration!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2012)

my daughter is a member here. she doesn't post much because a) she's busy and b) there has been a steady increase of assholes on IM in the past 5 years.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I hate when parents get a skewed sense of how attractive their kids are. I had a lifting buddy and he tried to set me up with his daughter telling me how beautiful she was and all this. When I saw her she was like a 3. Not too far behind LW's daughter.
> 
> Just keepin it real.



speaking of keeping it real how about changing your avatar? it looks like you're trying not to drop your ben wa balls out of your blown ass gasket.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2012)

Fitnbuf said:


> ^^^^THIS
> 
> Thought this thread was about hottest members...not members with hot kids.



you've been here ten minutes how the hell do you know who is a member or not?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> *â€‹â€‹your fuckin dead cunt*



jfc azza. i blocked him so i don't have to see his crap. maybe he will write you a thank you note for making sure blocking him doesn't stop people seeing his shit. sorry i'm CRANKY. fucking marathon sessions of trying to place a value on tooooo many antiques. tee many martoonies would help.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my daughter is a member here. she doesn't post much because a) she's busy and b) there has been a steady increase of assholes on IM in the past 5 years.




LMAO!!!  Did she see all the porn you posted up?  And btw, isn't her name Tesla?


----------



## Fitnbuf (Apr 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my daughter is a member here. she doesn't post much because a) she's busy and b) there has been a steady increase of assholes on IM in the past 5 years.



*Life is full of assholes....life would be boring without them...*


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> jfc azza. i blocked him so i don't have to see his crap. maybe he will write you a thank you note for making sure blocking him doesn't stop people seeing his shit. sorry i'm CRANKY. fucking marathon sessions of trying to place a value on tooooo many antiques. tee many martoonies would help.



I just cant see any value in picking on your kids pics, i think she is a little cutie, your little cutie, you should be proud...


----------



## Fitnbuf (Apr 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you've been here ten minutes how the hell do you know who is a member or not?



I love warm welcomes...thank you


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Now without further adieu littlewing, may we see pics of you????



 it's a facial photo toy i'll try n find it. it illustrates how faces are asymmetrical.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2012)

anything goes..... makes you scared to say certain words... like um facial.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2012)

Fitnbuf said:


> *assholes....life would be boring without them...*



absolutely pathetic mind set and so not true. if you can't have fun without hanging out with a bunch of assholes you have serious problems.

on the other hand,if you had said sex would be boring without assholes i might have agreed with you.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> LMAO!!!  Did she see all the porn you posted up?  And btw, isn't her name Tesla?



sex isn't a cause to freak out at my house and Tesla credits having had a mom that accepts sex as natural and normal with her not being just like her friends that had uptight moms. they all had kids before 20.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 10, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I just cant see any value in picking on your kids pics,* i think she is a little cutie*, your little cutie, you should be proud...




just stop it..


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 10, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> just stop it..



you love it, you attention whore, if only you were 10


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 10, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you love it, you attention whore, if only you were 10




yes..if only i could turn back time..to have sex with a pig would be a dream come true


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my daughter.



Those eyes...


----------



## custom (Apr 10, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I just cant see any value in picking on your kids pics, i think she is a little cutie, your little cutie, you should be proud...


She's not for you bro, she's an adult.......stick to the minors PEDO


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 10, 2012)

EARL said:


>



We know who the fags are.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my daughter is a member here. she doesn't post much because a) she's busy and b) there has been a steady increase of assholes on IM in the past 5 years.



She can post here whenever she feels like it. Big Poppa will keep her safe.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> She can post here whenever she feels like it. Big Poppa will keep her safe.



I'm down to provide some protection


----------



## EARL (Apr 10, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> We know who the fags are.



Only thing YOU know is having deplorable taste in women and low standards.






Fitnbuf said:


> *HOTTIE ALERT*.....GM rocks in style and inspiration!




And to think that shot is 8 years old now. 

Remarkable. Like fine wine, better with age.


----------



## Saney (Apr 10, 2012)

Umm.. Has nobody seen the Greek Sculpted body or Mr. Fantastico aka Geared Jesus aka SFW?


You fags are insane to think one person on this board holds a candle to this God. 


I won't post up any pics of him. He can if he wants to


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 10, 2012)

^^^^you forgot dick gears


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 10, 2012)

I mean richard gears


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> speaking of keeping it real how about changing your avatar? it looks like you're trying not to drop your ben wa balls out of your blown ass gasket.



How bout pulling your bunched up granny panties out of your roast beef pussy. I'm sure I'm not the first person to inform you that your daughter is not a dime.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2012)

*Gena Marie*


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's a facial photo toy i'll try n find it. it illustrates how faces are asymmetrical.



I think you are a beautiful cougar!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd post pics of my girl but i'm afraid too many Loney fat dudes would LHJO to her..


----------



## XYZ (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 10, 2012)

That would never happen in here bro.  I know everyone here is a christian!!!


----------



## EARL (Apr 10, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> That would never happen in here bro. I know everyone here is a christian!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> How bout pulling your bunched up granny panties out of your roast beef pussy. I'm sure I'm not the first person to inform you that your daughter is not a dime.




even with my granny panties crammed up my twat it doesn't look half as retarded as whatever the fuck pose you call that. is it the holding in the hot squirts pose? the getting ready to pull a goatsee pose? it just looks fucking stupid. and obviously your eyes are fucked up from keeping them open when your boyfriend jizzes in your face.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 10, 2012)

here's the sexiest mofo here on IM...


Besides the lovely Gena Marie of coarse...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 10, 2012)

How about the terminally ill Irish chick who looks like she's been tied to a truck and dragged for 95 miles. lol


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 10, 2012)

I use to be a male stripper.....js


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 10, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> How bout pulling your bunched up granny panties out of your roast beef pussy. I'm sure I'm not the first person to inform you that your daughter is not a dime.



Her daughter actually IS a ten.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 10, 2012)

EARL said:


> Only thing YOU know is having deplorable taste in women and low standards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, along with everyone else, that you're gay as a hedgefence in the winter.


----------



## Deity (Apr 10, 2012)

Little wing, your daughter has some of the most beautiful eyes I've ever seen. And as for the male members, body wise its gotta be between Heavyiron (conditioned state of course) and SFW.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 10, 2012)

Deity said:


> Little wing, your daughter has some of the most beautiful eyes I've ever seen. And as for the male members, body wise its gotta be between Heavyiron* (conditioned state of course) *and SFW.



There are _rumors _of fat hairy noodz.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 11, 2012)

i heart her


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 11, 2012)

^^^ I like the second pic.. KOS you know you smashed that right after you took that pic.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 11, 2012)

How does a fat piece of shit like you pull a quality 6 to 7 like that?


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i heart her




You should let me fry the piggies bacon.

Oh no he didn't...


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2012)

SFW

Hands down it the hottest guy on IM. He's a total panty soaker.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 11, 2012)

Cellar has to be the hottest chick on IM.  I've seen the pics and she's definitely LHJO material.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2012)

Well thanky, Gears.


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 12, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> SFW
> 
> Hands down it the hottest guy on IM. He's a total panty soaker.




Negged!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 12, 2012)

SFW has no nuts which makes for an easy tuck when he dances in front of the mirrow.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 12, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> SFW
> 
> Hands down it the hottest guy on IM. *He's a total panty soaker*.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2012)

my spidey senses are tingling.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 12, 2012)

retlaw said:


> negged!



rofl!


----------



## EARL (Apr 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i heart her















*The look of disgust from that ^^^ kid really says it all.

*In fact they all honestly felt the same way after I showed them that pic.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 12, 2012)

EARL said:


> *The look of disgust from that ^^^ kid really says it all.
> 
> *In fact they all honestly felt the same way after I showed them that pic.



You wouldn't know a hot chick if one walked up and slapped the nigger off your face.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i heart her



KOS you have a beautiful woman for sure my friend!


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 12, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> You wouldn't know a hot chick if one walked up and slapped the nigger off your face.




Neither would you considering you find LW's daughter attractive. But I agree with you on this one. POS's girl is def fuckable.


----------



## CG (Apr 12, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> SFW
> 
> Hands down it the hottest guy on IM. He's a total panty soaker.



She lives!

This broad, hands down, is where its at!


----------



## EARL (Apr 12, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> She lives!
> 
> This broad, hands down, *is where its at*!



OK then where is the proof??


----------



## Tesla (Apr 12, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> *She* lives!
> 
> This broad, hands down, is where its at!




 It's Saney......


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 12, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Neither would you considering you find LW's daughter attractive. But I agree with you on this one. POS's girl is def fuckable.


WTF is up with that avi? Homo?? No homo?


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 12, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> WTF is up with that avi? Homo?? No homo?



homo.


----------



## EARL (Apr 12, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> homo.



You've just made SuperSucka's day or week for that matter.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Negged!



You want a spanking don't you....



EARL said:


> OK then where is the proof??



There's proof around here, you just gotta look for it.  Now be a good little boy and STFU before I make you my bitch. 

*kisses



Tesla said:


> It's Saney......



Now that's not the way to welcum a girl back.


I still love your bald head thou.....


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 13, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Neither would you considering you find LW's daughter attractive. But I agree with you on this one. POS's girl is def fuckable.



LW's daughter is definitely hot.  You're just on crack.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 13, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> LW's daughter is definitely hot. You're just on crack.



completely irrelevant to the point at hand.

Can you wire me $20?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 13, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> You want a spanking don't you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I say whoever can produce pics of the infamous but mystical cellardoor should be repped by everyone in here?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 13, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> I say whoever can produce pics of the infamous but mystical cellardoor should be repped by everyone in here?



I would rep them, right after I rub one out.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll post some hot pics tonight. Beware guys you WILL turn gay. (for the 8% of straight guys here).


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2012)

I sent my uncle al a picture of me half naked.. and to CD.. they both got erections


----------



## EARL (Apr 13, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'll post some hot pics tonight. Beware guys you WILL turn gay. (for the 8% of straight guys here).



*I can only speak for myself and say not a chance, princess.*


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 13, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I would rep them, right after I rub one out.


LOL




heavyiron said:


> I'll post some hot pics tonight. Beware guys you WILL turn gay. (for the 8% of straight guys here).



Well hopefully I can hang on Mr. Heavy.  No pun intended on the hanging on.  LOL.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I sent my uncle al a picture of me half naked.. and to CD.. they both got erections




Uncle Al ehh, are you from arkansas where your dad is your brother, and your brother is your uncle?  I am confused.


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 13, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Uncle Al ehh, are you from arkansas where your dad is your brother, and your brother is your uncle?  I am confused.



Im thinking your on to something  Haha


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just a word of caution, i learned that around here you need to be careful saying things like "mr heavy" or "little benj"


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 13, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> just a word of caution, i learned that around here you need to be careful saying things like "mr heavy" or "little benj"



Dually noted.  LOL


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 13, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'll post some hot pics tonight. Beware guys you WILL turn gay. (for the 8% of straight guys here).



heavy, please dont turn this board into a full homo board


you have to leave at least 2-3% straight.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> I say whoever can produce pics of the infamous but mystical cellardoor should be repped by everyone in here?



I don't know why it's even important to know what I look like.  I've posted pics in the forum before.  There is no mystery.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I sent my uncle al a picture of me half naked.. and to CD.. they both got erections



My clit was totally hard.

I liked the green spanks BTW.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't know why it's even important to know what I look like. I've posted pics in the forum before. There is no mystery.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



I don't mean to be rude....


But is this you KOS?  You got a huge head and a fuzzy chest.


Now I'm not saying that's bad, hell Ruler's furry ass makes me damp on a regular.  But post a pic with a smile or something....


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 13, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't mean to be rude....
> 
> 
> But is this you KOS?  You got a huge head and a fuzzy chest.
> ...



Thats not KOS. 

KOS is kinda cute, when he smiles. 

He's got this weird baldspot though, about time he shaved that dome of his just like Al does


----------



## Rednack (Apr 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


why do you look like you're trying to shit out a splintered log?


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I am the most sexiest male member on Im hands down hahahaha.I actually get paid for it.And older women love me.



I'm probably older than you, and I still vote for SFW.

I'd sit on the Captn's face too.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm young......SIT ON MY FACE NOWWWWW


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Thats not KOS.
> 
> KOS is kinda cute, when he smiles.
> 
> He's got this weird baldspot though, about time he shaved that dome of his just like Al does



I loves me some bald men.  My current fuck buddy Bic's his head. 

So who is in the pic then?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 13, 2012)

shutthefuckupandliftbitch or something gay like that


----------



## Rednack (Apr 13, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I'd sit on the Captn's face too.



that jew nose is big, but i doubt it's big enough to tickle your fancy..


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 13, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I loves me some bald men.  My current fuck buddy Bic's his head.
> 
> So who is in the pic then?



STFUandliftbitch  .. he'll be the one in all Red.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 13, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> shutthefuckupandliftbitch or something gay like that









with a weenie roasting hairdo like the one you're sporting here, you have no right calling anyone GAY...


----------



## Watson (Apr 13, 2012)

EARL said:


> *I can only speak for myself and say not a chance, princess.*



you could offer free ass at a gay mardi gras and still go home a virgin Ed, 

ill bet ur as attrative as half a bucket of festered assholes, it would certainly explain ur temper and attitude!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 13, 2012)

true^^ but it works well with the ladies


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> STFUandliftbitch  .. he'll be the one in all Red.



Ah, I know him....


that's exactly how I pictured him.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 13, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I am the most sexiest male member on Im hands down hahahaha.I actually get paid for it.And older women love me.














jersey shore douche^^^.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 13, 2012)

cellardoor said:


> ah, i know him....
> 
> 
> That's exactly how i pictured him.



lol


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 13, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> jersey shore douche^^^.



Dont hate vib I still love you


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 13, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Dont hate vib I still love you



You look like the situation's retarded brother


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 13, 2012)

it was a mardi gra costume last month


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 13, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Dont hate vib I still love you



I aint hating.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> You look like the situation's retarded brother




that was so fucked up I almost pissed myself laughing.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> about time he shaved that dome of his just like Al does



All the way, bitch...........No dicking around with electric razors........Straight to the bone.


----------



## Watson (Apr 13, 2012)

u branding ur boy toys cellar?


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> u branding ur boy toys cellar?



Ugh, my god. No.

I like my men meaty.  Not looking like a retarded chicken wing.


----------



## Watson (Apr 13, 2012)

^^lmao


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2012)

So Game....


Who are the geritol twins?


----------



## Rednack (Apr 13, 2012)

from their billboard looking foreheads, i'd say mommy and sister...


----------



## Watson (Apr 13, 2012)

^^middle a tranny? left one teeth implants?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 13, 2012)

some old whores idk


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 13, 2012)

_*Come and get it boys...

*_


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 13, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> _*Come and get it boys...
> 
> *_



nudez?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 13, 2012)

Now I just need heavys body now ...I loose


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Thats not KOS.
> 
> KOS is kinda cute, when he smiles.
> 
> He's got this weird baldspot though, about time he shaved that dome of his just like Al does


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am definitely the best looking man here pssst...


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pretty hott ^^


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 13, 2012)

No homo


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 13, 2012)

fuck ya reps for you....


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 13, 2012)

I would breed the Best Spawn!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> I am definitely the best looking man here pssst...



How tall are you?

Gimme some stats...

Height, weight, cock size.   If you have a little cock then you a useless ball of pretty.


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 13, 2012)

nice thread


pars


----------



## PurePersian (Apr 14, 2012)

Lol, Sorry fellas Im taken the title for sexiest bro but for females Imma say Sasha brown. But their are alot of sexy gals, missspring, Gena, cellar, but something about sasha 

Heavy is close as he is good looking bro. No


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 14, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't know why it's even important to know what I look like.  I've posted pics in the forum before.  There is no mystery.



Well my search isn't producing the Angel you appear to be and that makes you a mystery to me.  Why is it important, well hmm, can someone help me out cause all I have is because I like to admire beautiful and stunning ladies?  I'm sure my other brothers will help me justify the importance of putting your picture here in the hall of fame.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 14, 2012)

How tall is Heavy though. That's going to do it for me if I stay straight or not or curious????  Lol.


----------



## Saney (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't make me post up pictures..


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't be scared. Lol.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 14, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> nice thread
> 
> 
> pars



I love u Pars nice avi


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 14, 2012)

Did you start working out yet?How's 165 treating you?


----------



## Saney (Apr 14, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I love u Pars nice avi




Did you know Pars is a Tranny?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 14, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Did you know Pars is a Tranny?



I just thought he was a fag


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 14, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Did you know Pars is a Tranny?



do you realize that is going to make him even more popular here? IMLTRANNIES


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Apr 14, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> She can post here whenever she feels like it. Big Poppa will keep her safe.



Ben your only 5'2 ? I thought i read u were 5'8?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 14, 2012)

It was a joke, I am 5'8.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 14, 2012)

So what happened to the pars contest???? seems like he forgot about everyone.I would be pissed.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 14, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Well my search isn't producing the Angel you appear to be and that makes you a mystery to me.  Why is it important, well hmm, can someone help me out cause all I have is because I like to admire beautiful and stunning ladies?  I'm sure my other brothers will help me justify the importance of putting your picture here in the hall of fame.



Here she is bro...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 14, 2012)

Seems the pics have ran dry?


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 14, 2012)

*Coolhandawesome...

*This thread is lucky i can't post pix, cuz i would shit on all you.

 My stunning genetics got my dick wet just last night... 

she said " i'm only fucking you cause they way you look ", that I was a fucking *asshole*...

*So I ripped her a new **one... **
**

**She might have been your girl... **

shit... 

She might have been you Cellardoor... **


**X**O**X**O *
*


**

*​


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 14, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Seems the pics have ran dry?



pics or gtfo


----------



## Rednack (Apr 14, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Seems the pics have ran dry?



post some of yourself romeo..


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> pics or gtfo





Rednack said:


> post some of yourself romeo..



This ^^^


----------



## EARL (Apr 14, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Ugh, my god. No.
> 
> I like my men meaty. Not looking like a retarded chicken wing.



You're into juiced-up fucktards looking like lumpy piles of cow meat 
that boxers punch and butchers chop up to be sold in food markets.

And you're calling other people retarded? Seriously you are a screwball.

Definitely feel bad for the losers desperate enough to settle for you.



PurePersian said:


> Lol, Sorry fellas Im taken the title for sexiest bro but for females Imma say Sasha brown. But their are alot of sexy gals, missspring, Gena, cellar, but something about sasha
> 
> Heavy is close as he is good looking bro. No



Your stupid ass is about as homo as they come.


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 14, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> Gimme some stats...
> 
> Height, weight, cock size.   If you have a little cock then you a useless ball of pretty.


5'11''  226lbs this morning around 8'' and shrunken balls and Im white.


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 14, 2012)

This was yesterday ya I know I need a tan


----------



## EARL (Apr 14, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> This was yesterday ya I know I need a tan



Why the fuck are there so many stains (excluding yourself) on that horrendous pic?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> this was yesterday ya i know i need a tan



dont gotta be a house wfe but jeez clean up once a month....jeeezus


----------



## Rednack (Apr 14, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> This was yesterday ya I know I need a tan



looks like you ran out of paper and wiped your ass with your shirt..
That or your boyfriend was sitting on your lap and farted...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 14, 2012)

I am at work right will post up some pics tonight or tomorrow in the am when I have access to photos.  Sorry I don't walk around with pictures of myself in underwear.  LOL.


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 14, 2012)

holy fuck its the damn mirror,  im cleaning it now mother fuckers, dont be jealous Redneck you will never reach my leavel


----------



## EARL (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dont gotta be a house wfe but jeez clean up once a month....jeeezus





Rednack said:


> looks like you ran out of paper and wiped your ass with your shirt..
> That or your boyfriend was sitting on your lap and farted...



LOL

Wow, you know its bad when you have these two mudpit slobs telling you to clean up.



chucky1 said:


> holy fuck its the damn mirror, im cleaning it now mother fuckers, dont be jealous Redneck you will never reach my leavel



You are actually congratulating yourself for being better than that
 sack of shit which many people in this world can claim the same?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> holy fuck its the damn mirror,  im cleaning it now mother fuckers, dont be jealous redneck you will never reach my leavel :d



i knew it was the mirror


i am in awe.....bleeech


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 14, 2012)

looking thick chucky


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 14, 2012)

I am the all around best male on this site.

Muscular? Check.
Handsome? Check.
Decent sized penis? Check.
Caring? Check.
Beautiful blue eyes? Check.
Golden skin? Check.
Swagger? Check.

...and, the list goes on...


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 14, 2012)

NEW pics or gtfo


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 14, 2012)

Lol


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 14, 2012)

Who cares about us!!!!!Who is the hottest chick on here with nudes!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 14, 2012)

Just took these two photos. Not my best but haven't been in the gym for a week due to the stupid spider bite I got early this week. 5'10, 233lbs and 30yrs old.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 14, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who cares about us!!!!!Who is the hottest chick on here with nudes!!!!!!!



I know right. Still waiting for one of cellar door and more from LW. LOL.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 14, 2012)

My blue eyes catch everyones attention. I've been getting compliments on my eyes for as long as I can remember. It hurts to be this good...

BTW, there are no female nudes 
More male nudes on this site than female


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 14, 2012)

get that bf% downnnnnnnnn now chris....


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 14, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> My blue eyes catch everyones attention. I've been getting compliments on my eyes for as long as I can remember. It hurts to be this good...
> 
> BTW, there are no female nudes
> More male nudes on this site than female



sad but true!! half of them are trannies anyway


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 14, 2012)

I know brother. I am shedding it down.  Getting ready for the summer after I bulked up a bit. In a month all this man love will be gone I promise you dat.  Lol.


----------



## EARL (Apr 14, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who cares about us!!!!!



Obviously the faggots who seek approval from other faggots and posted pics.

Which is actually something you have done in the past, so talk about irony.



ontopthegame85 said:


> Who is the hottest chick on here with nudes!!!!!!!



No beauties  of high caliber would dare post nudes here for you gutter ball, jock-sniffers.
The ones I have talked with in reality and online can't believe how so many weird
looking asswipes can be this self-absorbed, desiring praise from anything breathing.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 14, 2012)

EARlhandjames please die


----------



## Rednack (Apr 14, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> dont be jealous Redneck you will never reach my leavel


Biceps and bird legs..No traps, chest, lats, shoulders, legs 
and no where fucking near 5'11, you go boy...


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Biceps and bird legs..No traps, chest, lats, shoulders, legs
> and no where fucking near 5'11, you go boy...



Dirty shirt, dirty house, dirty whore...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 14, 2012)

So much love in here right now, girls would be fools not to post their pics in here. Lol.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 14, 2012)

go rub one off bro, if you want some strange, do it left handed..


----------



## EARL (Apr 14, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> So much love in here right now, girls would be fools not to post their pics in here. Lol.



Why would they, you queers do well enough kissing each others butts.

They would only be wasting time they could better spend with me.


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Biceps and bird legs..No traps, chest, lats, shoulders, legs
> and no where fucking near 5'11, you go boy...


bird legs yes probably bigger then heavyiron's though but I got every thing else fat boy you resemble Santa clause, I cant believe you posted pic's on this site and why are you even here you clearly don't work out!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

Chucky has super wide clavicles


if you ask me that is the most desirable bodypart anyone can have


you cant build it...cant pay for it...you either have them...or you are fucked


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Dirty shirt, dirty house, dirty whore...


wtf heavy, I cant believe you take a shot at me, and it was the mirror Its fuckn clean now the wife drew a hart with make up and I smudged it out before the pic


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

Man...your shit was that dirty and you have a wife


just gets worse and worse


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 14, 2012)

lol I had this coming, anything gos right Im still the best looking and you all know it


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> wtf heavy, I cant believe you take a shot at me, and it was the mirror Its fuckn clean now the wife drew a hart with make up and I smudged it out before the pic



I think your woman needs a good spanking...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 14, 2012)

Who is this earl cat?


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 14, 2012)

yes yes i know she needs some halo or here sponsor her a bottle


----------



## Rednack (Apr 14, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> bird legs yes probably bigger then heavyiron's though but I got every thing else fat boy you resemble Santa clause, I cant believe you posted pic's on this site and why are you even here you clearly don't work out!



You mad bro?


I gave you credit for the biceps bro, it's not my fault that's all
you've got going for yourself..But you'll have to come up with a way to post proof on your height
because your core looks to short for 5'11...


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Rednack said:


> You mad bro?
> 
> 
> I gave you credit for the biceps bro, it's not my fault that's all
> ...


no not mad bro just talking shit im just using ag lingo thanks on the credit, I do have big arms this is true 20'' pumped but im picking up my shoulders so you cant see traps and chest looks small you are right on the legs they need help any ways I really am 5'11'' no need to lie ill get a pic with a tape measure soon.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Chucky has super wide clavicles
> 
> 
> *if you ask me that is the most desirable bodypart anyone can have*
> ...




i'd say a bigger cock but i might be wrong..


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> no not mad bro just talking shit im just using ag lingo thanks on the credit, I do have big arms this is true 20'' pumped but im picking up my shoulders so you cant see traps and chest looks small you are right on the legs they need help any ways I really am 5'11'' no need to lie ill get a pic with a tape measure soon.



Nudes only please...


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 14, 2012)

r u giving me permission to post my cock all over this site?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 14, 2012)

ag cawk pics are g2g


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure 98% of bodybuilders are gay so we will need cawk pics.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm pretty sure 98% of bodybuilders are gay so we will need cawk pics.



Yeah, but only about 1% are BB'ers on this site.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Chucky has super wide clavicles
> 
> 
> if you ask me that is the most desirable bodypart anyone can have
> ...




Gay...

" you either have them...or you are fucked "... 

So gay...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

Bbing is supposed t0o be about taper...imagine cutler without wide clavicles....he would never have been anything


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Yeah, but only about 1% are BB'ers on this site.



Fuck, I thought this was a jam band community.   Love me some phish, dead, moe., widespread panic, etc.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm pretty sure 98% of bodybuilders are gay so we will need cawk pics.



Is Bob Paris gay? I am so disappointed now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> is bob paris gay? I am so disappointed now



he posed on the cover of musclemag with his boyfriend


----------



## Rednack (Apr 14, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> no not mad bro just talking shit im just using ag lingo thanks on the credit, I do have big arms this is true 20'' pumped but im picking up my shoulders so you cant see traps and chest looks small you are right on the legs they need help any ways I really am 5'11'' no need to lie ill get a pic with a tape measure soon.



No need to measure yourself bro, i was just fucking with you here in anything goes..
I may not look like i workout but i do..Been at it about 9 months now after a 25 year layoff..
dropped 50 lbs and now trying to add mass, but it's a slow process building muscle but im not in a hurry..
at least it got me off the couch..


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he posed on the cover of musclemag with his boyfriend


 
I was being sarcastic, i always knew he was gay…..

On another note i have been reading muscle mags since the mid 80’s so not much has been missed by me, always wondered what happened to Aaron Baker and Porter Coterill.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

HOYLE LOOKS GREAT...NO REASON TO BE ANGRY


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yup about as fat as you, except I'm not working a dead end 12 dollar an hour job.


It feels good to be able to afford my own stuff.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> yup about as fat as you, except i'm not working a dead end 12 dollar an hour job.
> 
> 
> It feels good to be able to afford my own stuff.





dude you are sloppy fat and look to never have seen a weight...and you are a fukin jew...you poked me...i poked you back

but i wont efight with you...non trainers are not worth it...you have got all the attention youll get from me fat boy


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dude you are sloppy fat and look to never have seen a weight...and you are a fukin jew



fukin jew????     That's an insult?

anyway,  good thread!!!!!



pars


----------



## Rednack (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dude you are sloppy fat and look to never have seen a weight...and you are a fukin jew...you poked me...i poked you back
> 
> but i wont efight with you...non trainers are not worth it...you have got all the attention youll get from me fat boy



you'd have a valid point if you were skinny all your life fatass, but you're not...


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dude, I weight more than you, have a couple inches in height on you, and my donut love handles are still smaller than yours.

Your a loser redneck who ain't ever gonna be shit.   Lucky if you have a high school education.

Good luck working your 12 dollar an hour job.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

YEAH YOU WIN...CABNT EVEN KEEP A CHICK


POOR LONELY FAT JEW


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> fukin jew????     That's an insult?
> 
> anyway,  good thread!!!!!
> 
> ...



Haha seriously, we should see
If we can get his maxed out credit cards interes rates raised.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha, good one retard.   What extra chromosome is it that causes your mongoloid dumb fuck look?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

Poor delusional fat jew


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> fukin jew????     That's an insult?
> 
> Anyway,  good thread!!!!!
> 
> ...



jews ....what can you say...if only the holocaust were a success....nqzis were underachievers i say


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

rednack said:


> you'd have a valid point if you were skinny all your life fatass, but you're not...






ive been alive 27 years...i was fat 3 of those years...the rest i was a badass...i win


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

Poor delusional fat loser on food stamps.  Working his 12 dollar an hour grave shift job.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> jews ....what can you say...if only the holocaust were a success....nqzis were underachievers i say



It's ok, we got revenge by owning everything.


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 14, 2012)

any hot jewish chicks on here????


please feel free to post!!!!!!!!!! love those jewish women


pars


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive been alive 27 years...i was fat 3 of those years...the rest i was a badass...i win



I've been fat for 4 been alive for  almost 34.   Don't forget I played college ball.


**College is that place you go after graduating high school, so you can get a real job, and don't have to work in a factory making 12 bucks an hour.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> poor delusional fat loser on food stamps.  Working his 12 dollar an hour grave shift job.





oh man...you totally got me...im on food stamps...im so owned



this totally changes the fact you are a fat ass noob on a bbing site who never shuts his fuking mouth


fuking fat noob bitch jew who cant hold down a lady


have fun jerking off fat boy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> i've been fat for 4 been alive for  almost 34.   Don't forget i played college ball.
> 
> 
> **college is that place you go after graduating high school, so you can get a real job, and don't have to work in a factory making 12 bucks an hour.



prove you can do anything athletically...i dont beleive you have ever been to agym all the stupid questions you asked


wife makes 28 an hour

i make 13 .21.....in rural va thats great...we are very happy...thanx for your concern fatass


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> any hot jewish chicks on here????
> 
> 
> please feel free to post!!!!!!!!!! love those jewish women
> ...



Fuck, if only we could get Mila Kunis, Natalie Portman, Anne Hathaway, or Scarlett Johanson to join.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> prove you can do anything athletically...i dont beleive you have ever been to agym all the stupid questions you asked
> 
> 
> wife makes 28 an hour
> ...



I make more than both of you.    Good life your living retard.    You should have done better in school.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

Im an orphan...graduating high school as a homeless 16 year old was a miracle


i like being a big bad good looking guy


women love me
men fear me


but hey you are a fat lonely jew....you win...peace fatass


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Im an orphan...graduating high school as a homeless 16 year old was a miracle
> 
> 
> i like being a big bad good looking guy
> ...



Have you been eating psilocybin mushrooms or peyote?   There is no way you can be this out of touch with reality.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

You think you are thinner than me though you are 40 pounds heavier without an 0ounce of muscle or nary a vein showing anywhere....remember...kettle pot


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> but hey you are a fat lonely jew....you win...peace fatass



Hmmmm, third shift at the plastics plant must be calling.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 14, 2012)

I used to enjoy this thread.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

Better?


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 14, 2012)

bar rafaeli, israeli model

not sure shes on im, but who knows


if we keep it  to only im women, well........
Bar Refaeli - YouTube


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

Natalie Portman born in Jerusalem.


----------



## Watson (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Apr 14, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> View attachment 43919Natalie Portman born in Jerusalem.



she wanted "roots" when she was a minor, Leon the Professional lmao (movie)


----------



## Watson (Apr 14, 2012)

the movie for any who dont know it

Leon: The Professional (1994) TRAILER (HD) - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> hmmmm, third shift at the plastics plant must be calling.



nah ...hot wife will be home soon...gonna cook her some food, fuck her then tuck her in


hows that beating off every night going for ya fat boy


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nah ...hot wife will be home soon...gonna cook her some food, fuck her then tuck her in
> 
> 
> hows that beating off every night going for ya fat boy




stop ruining good threads

more pics guys!!!!!!!!!!!


pars


----------



## Rednack (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nah ...hot wife will be home soon...gonna cook her some food, fuck her then tuck her in
> 
> 
> hows that beating off every night going for ya fat boy



lets see some nudes of the cross-eyed vixen..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> stop ruining good threads
> 
> more pics guys!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




your new jew butt buddy threw the first punchg you skinny bitch


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm taking this pic for you KOS.    The watch probably costs more than your entire wardrobe.    Congrats on being successful.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

BOOOYAKA


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> View attachment 43921i'm taking this pic for you kos.    The watch probably costs more than your entire wardrobe.    Congrats on being successful.



hahahahaha


look at your fat hairy sasquatch jew arm....bwhahahahahhahahaa

you

"yeah...im a fat loser...my fiance left me...i look like shit...big chip on my shoulder...but i make money an stuff...please kill me i hate myself."


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> View attachment 43921I'm taking this pic for you KOS.    The watch probably costs more than your entire wardrobe.    Congrats on being successful.



Nice looking watch


----------



## Watson (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> BOOOYAKA



not bad at all brah


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2012)

that watch might look ok on little benj


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> that watch might look ok on *little* benj



All true...


----------



## Watson (Apr 14, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> that watch might look ok on little benj



every guys dream, when u use the word little in the same sentence with his name, the closer to his name the worse

everyone sympathy rep ben plz!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2012)

big benj calls his penis little benj


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 14, 2012)

oh man what happened this thread was going good


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 14, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> You look like the situation's retarded brother


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> HOYLE LOOKS GREAT...NO REASON TO BE ANGRY



Please tell me Im in the twilight zone, and this unjerked fat fuck does not have a belly button ring ?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 14, 2012)

There is a guy on MD who always skites about his watch’s and manbags, i hate that cunt...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

me to


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Rednack said:


> No need to measure yourself bro, i was just fucking with you here in anything goes..
> I may not look like i workout but i do..Been at it about 9 months now after a 25 year layoff..
> dropped 50 lbs and now trying to add mass, but it's a slow process building muscle but im not in a hurry..
> at least it got me off the couch..


good shit bro,


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Chucky has super wide clavicles
> 
> 
> if you ask me that is the most desirable bodypart anyone can have
> ...



...or you can become Mr. Olympia a.k.a. the best bodybuilder in the world.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Please tell me Im in the twilight zone, and this unjerked fat fuck does not have a belly button ring ?



Oh fuck that is gay . . .  hoyle you are a fucking disgrace!


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## PurePersian (Apr 15, 2012)

EARL said:


> Your stupid ass is about as homo as they come.



Your an enigma bro. Sorry if im not a ignorant pompous little kid like you. Im actually a adult and confortable enough with my sexuality to say when a fellow bber is doing well in the sport. Grow up kid. This board is 18 or older.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> big benj calls his penis little benj


^^^she knows.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 15, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I am the all around best male on this site.
> 
> Muscular? Check.
> Handsome? Check.
> ...




Short? Check
Balding at 23? Check
Wears wrist wraps with 315? Check


 what a catch


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm not balding, GDI!!! I just have a big forehead!!!


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 16, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Short? Check
> 
> Wears wrist wraps with 315? Check
> 
> ...


What's wrong with taking care of your wrist ...my straps always go to the gym with me


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

11 pages?, u bunch of vain cunts!


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

ive seen people wearing gloves on the treadmills


----------



## cube789 (Apr 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm not balding, GDI!!! I just have a big forehead!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 16, 2012)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## CG (Apr 16, 2012)

Movado? Yeah. Their most 'spensive watch is less than 3g's...

That's not it.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 16, 2012)

That's a good pic of you Benj. I am turned on now. Lol.


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> That's a good pic of you Benj. I am turned on now. Lol.



flat head makes a good beer tray!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 16, 2012)

Fuck. I'm only 22 and I already shave my head. At least I have a good beard.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 16, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Fuck. I'm only 22 and I already shave my head. At least I have a good beard.



Your talking about your face right?  Lol.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 16, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> View attachment 43916View attachment 43917View attachment 43918Better?




You don't deserve to have this...


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 16, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Your talking about your face right? Lol.



yes...my cock/pelvis is trimmed neatly as well.

Are you a 33rd degree Mason?


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 16, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Here she is bro...



I'm a half breed baby so my skin is a little darker than that and my tits don't sag.



EARL said:


> You're into juiced-up fucktards looking like lumpy piles of cow meat
> that boxers punch and butchers chop up to be sold in food markets.
> 
> And you're calling other people retarded? Seriously you are a screwball.
> ...



I actually like they type of guy that takes pride in his health and his looks.  I'm not interested in a fat bitch like you that tries (and fails) to make everyone around him believe he can fuck fine women and then it turns out the pics he posted were googled.

Wait. 

Were you the retarded chicken wing, eddie?  Is that why you got so sensitive?

Lol my bad. I didn't mean to offend.....


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 16, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> 5'11''  226lbs this morning around 8'' and shrunken balls and Im white.



Nice.

I asked because you reminded me a just a little bit of my current guy, I think it might be your arms...

His stats are 6ft, 210, havent measured his cock but it feels like a solid 7.5 and he's definitely white.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 16, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Nice.
> 
> I asked because you reminded me a just a little bit of my current guy, I think it might be your arms...
> 
> His stats are 6ft, 210, havent measured his cock but it feels like a solid 7.5 and he's definitely white.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I am the all around best male on this site.
> 
> Muscular? Check.
> Handsome? Check.
> ...



What do you consider a decent size?


You get double points for caring, but what about a sense of humor?

What always melts my butter is a guy that can make me laugh.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 16, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> bird legs yes probably bigger then heavyiron's though but I got every thing else fat boy you resemble Santa clause, I cant believe you posted pic's on this site and why are you even here you clearly don't work out!



That is disappointing.


What is up with you guys that don't work out your legs?


----------



## fullrutt (Apr 16, 2012)

Rednack said:


> with a weenie roasting hairdo like the one you're sporting here, you have no right calling anyone GAY...



Wow that's a.guy who is trying to.look like "THE SITUATION"... Lol he even has the picture look down

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 16, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Fuck. I'm only 22 and I already shave my head. At least I have a good beard.



Bald men are hot, darlin, its all good.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 16, 2012)

and SFW blows all you boys out of the water.  

He fucking wins.


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 16, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> That is disappointing.
> 
> 
> What is up with you guys that don't work out your legs?


I do hit legs they just don't grow as fast as my arms do,


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 16, 2012)

6'0 210 is weak. Those are my exact stats and I have a low BF for a gym rat so it is very clear that CellarDoor's current man in not jacked. And he certainly doesn't look like Chucky. Sorry.


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 16, 2012)

lol...


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> 6'0 210 is weak. Those are my exact stats and I have a low BF for a gym rat so it is very clear that CellarDoor's current man in not jacked. And he certainly doesn't look like Chucky. Sorry.



I admit it seems thin, especially for a gym rat.  I was surprised at how much he weighed when he told me.  But I am telling you, he has a similar look to chucky.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 17, 2012)

I was 212 this morning. PM me if you ever want a real man.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 17, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I was 212 this morning. PM me if you ever want a real man.



You'll like Cellardoor, she wears a large strap-on


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> I do hit legs they just don't grow as fast as my arms do,



I have the exact opposite problem . .


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 17, 2012)

I think little wing could win both.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> I do hit legs they just don't grow as fast as my arms do,




Well....

Hit it harder baby.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I was 212 this morning. PM me if you ever want a real man.



*crickets chirping*



REDDOG309 said:


> You'll like Cellardoor, she wears a large strap-on




I like virgin assholes and I got a feeling Chucky blew his out judging by the way diesel is on his jock.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 17, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> *crickets chirping*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Werd


----------



## EARL (Apr 17, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> That is disappointing.
> 
> 
> What is up with you guys that don't work out your legs?







CellarDoor said:


> Well....
> 
> Hit it harder baby.





CellarDoor said:


> *crickets chirping*
> 
> 
> I like virgin assholes and yap yap yap yap yap.




Just look at this featherbrain, egomanical skank.

Do you masterbate each time you flatter yourself?

Who are all the ignorant asswipes who filled your head with lies telling 
you that you're better than you actually are oh mistress of the dark?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 17, 2012)

EARL said:


> Just look at this featherbrain, egomanical skank.
> 
> Do you masterbate each time you flatter yourself?
> 
> ...




Eddie ^^^ needs a massive negging please.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 17, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> *crickets chirping*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Woah...back off cunt, I have low T.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 17, 2012)

No one here is good looking......capt,Sfw please close this thread


----------



## Rednack (Apr 17, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I have the exact opposite problem . .



its hard for you to grow arms with that bird chest of yours feeding them..


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 17, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Well....
> 
> Hit it harder baby.


 ok...


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Woah...back off cunt, I have low T.



Lolz Cunt?

You mad? Don't be such a pussy pants you sensitive bitch.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> No one here is good looking......capt,Sfw please close this thread



Bullshit, I've seen the capt and SFW, they are both fuckable.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> ok...




That's what all you boys say but I aint been hurt yet.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 17, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Bullshit, I've seen the capt and SFW, they are both fuckable.



And yours truly.....


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2012)

Tesla said:


> And yours truly.....




Al, everyone knows how I feel about you.  I often find myself wondering what that bald head must feel like. I'm always chaseingyou around the forum trying to get your attention....


And it finally worked


----------



## Rednack (Apr 17, 2012)

im gonna puke...


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 17, 2012)

Rednack said:


> im gonna puke...



Oh damn...

Did you accidentally hit the lights while fucking your girlfriend?


----------



## Rednack (Apr 17, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Oh damn...
> 
> Did you accidentally hit the lights while fucking your girlfriend?



just picturing your fatass stalking all these youngsters around here...Next thing you know, you'll be passing out candy bars..


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 17, 2012)

Rednack said:


> just picturing your fatass stalking all these youngsters around here...
> Next thing you know, you'll be passing out candy bars..



Hell.. I'm down if there's candy bars involved.


----------



## Watson (Apr 17, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Oh damn...
> 
> Did you accidentally hit the lights while fucking your girlfriend?



lmao, ur a mean gal


----------



## Watson (Apr 17, 2012)

ill rim females for skittles, 

i said FEMALES Ed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! being a pussy doesnt count!


----------



## Rednack (Apr 17, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> ill rim females for skittles,
> 
> i said FEMALES Ed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! being a pussy doesnt count!



the only way you'll get any rim action is if you can sweet talk ole thunder thighs (cellardoor) out of her trusty strap-on...


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 17, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Bullshit, I've seen the capt and SFW, they are both fuckable.



I heard your a trannie.....but that is okay around these parts.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 18, 2012)

EARL said:


> Just look at this featherbrain, egomanical skank.
> 
> Do you masterbate each time you flatter yourself?
> 
> ...



He strikes again...




ontopthegame85 said:


> No one here is good looking......capt,Sfw please close this thread



Not true... i'm bangin' looking.


----------



## Watson (Apr 18, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> He strikes again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u suck Eds dick any harder and ull get an aneurysm!


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 18, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Lolz Cunt?
> 
> You mad? Don't be such a pussy pants you sensitive bitch.



I believe you're one of those females who could benefit greatly from being raped and/or battered. You should look into it.


----------



## EARL (Apr 18, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I believe you're one of those females who could benefit greatly from being raped and/or battered. You should look into it.



Problem is she isn't confident enough to admit how pathetic she is just for sharing
a forum with you overly-cocky, mentally-challenge, sexually-deprived gimptards.

Delusions have lead her to believe she's fabulous by toying around with you clowns.
Where if she really was all that, she'd be having the praise of more high level guys.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 18, 2012)

EARL said:


> Problem is she isn't confident enough to admit how pathetic she is just for sharing
> a forum with you overly-cocky, mentally-challenge, sexually-deprived gimptards.
> 
> Delusions have lead her to believe she's fabulous by toying around with you clowns.
> Where if she really was all that, she'd be having the praise of more high level guys.



I'd still hit it. And I haven't the slightest clue what she even looks like.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2012)

She's a He........

Watch your mouth, young man! (Mrs. Doubtfire - YouTube


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 18, 2012)

No real tit pics or pussy....cellardoor is a phony


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> No real tit pics or pussy....cellardoor is a phony



My tits are on my profile you fag.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2012)

Rednack said:


> the only way you'll get any rim action is if you can sweet talk ole thunder thighs (cellardoor) out of her trusty strap-on...



Geez, can you come up with something better than "thunder thighs"  I'm sure you know how to use google, try to find something funny.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 18, 2012)

I heard CD was Saney #


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I heard CD was Saney #



Now I'm interested even More!!!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Now I'm interested even More!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I believe you're one of those females who could benefit greatly from being raped and/or battered. You should look into it.



Aw I guess I did hurt your little feelings.

I'm sorry baby, I forgot how easy it was to tread on a nancy-boy's feelings.  It's not like dealing with real men. I'll extend an olive branch and post some gay porn, what do you say?


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2012)

EARL said:


> Problem is she isn't confident enough to admit how pathetic she is just for sharing
> a forum with you overly-cocky, mentally-challenge, sexually-deprived gimptards.
> 
> Delusions have lead her to believe she's fabulous by toying around with you clowns.
> Where if she really was all that, she'd be having the praise of more high level guys.



And yet you can't get enough of me.  You follow me around like a naughty little puppy pissing all over the carpet cause, hell even negative attention is better than none at all.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2012)

Tesla said:


>



Lol, Al's on my facebook, and he know's damn well I'm not Saney.

He sure likes to fuck with you guys.



and me for that matter.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 18, 2012)

I use to be on ur fake fb page you look like a trannie plenty trannies have fake tits that look better then real tits gtfo


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)

Guys, cd is real. She is friends in real life with built. Ive seen the pics myself. Not a chance in hell that she is male or saney. Thats just an ongoing joke to break balls.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> Guys, cd is real. She is friends in real life with built. Ive seen the pics myself. Not a chance in hell that she is male or saney. Thats just an ongoing joke to break balls.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2012)

See, so fuck the rest of you bitches you can suck my strap on.


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)

I think a few want to do that


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 18, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Aw I guess I did hurt your little feelings.
> 
> I'm sorry baby, I forgot how easy it was to tread on a nancy-boy's feelings. It's not like dealing with real men. I'll extend an olive branch and post some gay porn, what do you say?



I say you're a lying sack of shit because I don't see any gay porn.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 18, 2012)

Pics of strap on or gtfo lol


----------



## Watson (Apr 18, 2012)

SFW said:


> Guys, cd is real. She is friends in real life with built. Ive seen the pics myself. Not a chance in hell that she is male or saney. Thats just an ongoing joke to break balls.



well u just fucked my fantasy! ahahahahha



CellarDoor said:


> See, so fuck the rest of you bitches you can suck my strap on.



and she fixed it again, shes adorable 



SFW said:


> I think a few want to do that



you still aint said sorry for being illiterate lol ^^ sfw negged me for paying out LW when i was in fact on her side lmao
you are a schpecul kinda guy  jk lolz


----------



## Watson (Apr 18, 2012)

> [h=2]New reputation![/h]Hi, you have received -502350 reputation points from SFW.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



for this (NOTE: im paying on CHJ)



> ^^ not its not, but its the pic u pretend is u on ur old myspace page lmao!
> 
> LOSER! at first i didnt double check the pic cause that guy looks like a faggy, whining little homo...aka CHJ
> 
> But LW pointed out its not u, leaving us to assume ur actually look WORSE than that fag! (if thats possible!)​


----------



## SFW (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I say you're a lying sack of shit because I don't see any gay porn.



You gotta tell me what you like.  Lemme guess...


Big black cock??


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 18, 2012)

there are a few non fairies on here so I didn't post the pic of the guy sucking it.

Unless you insist....


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 18, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> there are a few non fairies on here so I didn't post the pic of the guy sucking it.
> 
> Unless you insist....




you call that big? GTFO.


----------



## EARL (Apr 19, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> It's not like dealing with real men.



You are right there, because I never fall for your bullshit.

Just too bad there aren't enough like me around these parts.



CellarDoor said:


> And yet you can't get enough of me. You follow me around like a naughty little puppy pissing all over the carpet cause, hell even negative attention is better than none at all.



Look at that an actual display of honesty. I'm pleasantly surprised.
Finally man enough to admit you have an attention-whoring problem.



CellarDoor said:


> See, so fuck the rest of you bitches you can suck my strap on.



No thanks. Its been defiled abundantly by your contaminated pussy.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 19, 2012)

*Yo Cellar whore !


Let me get at that puss you skank *​


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 19, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> for this (NOTE: im paying on CHJ)




Paul just cannot get enough of my dick...

I know it nice and all but shit...


----------



## cube789 (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 19, 2012)

Cellardoor is runnin this thread. So many slap-happy puppies fawning for her attention. 

Hey Cd, when you do finally get some of these guys to pay for pics, do I get a cut for the idea?


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 19, 2012)

oh shit I forgot cellar door too she's awesome and staked


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 19, 2012)

EARL said:


> Look at that an actual display of honesty. I'm pleasantly surprised.
> Finally man enough to admit you have an attention-whoring problem.
> .



Eddie Eddie eddie....

You call me an attention whore but you follow everyone in here around trying to get a rise out of them.  Then you post bullshit pics and try to feed us tall tales about having actually fucked these bitches when we all know that you haven't seen a vag other then your mom's. 

You can make it easy on yourself... Drop to your knees and open your mouth. I'm sure someone in here will pay you all the attention you need.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 19, 2012)

^^official owner of the thread


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 19, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Cellardoor is runnin this thread. So many slap-happy puppies fawning for her attention.
> 
> Hey Cd, when you do finally get some of these guys to pay for pics, do I get a cut for the idea?


There are some parts of me that are lacking in attention  

How 'bout I use the money to fly out to you and sit on your face?  We'll split what ever's left over.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> There are some parts of me that are lacking in attention
> 
> How 'bout I use the money to fly out to you and sit on your face?  We'll split what ever's left over.



That's a hell of a deal right there!!


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 19, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> There are some parts of me that are lacking in attention
> 
> How 'bout I use the money to fly out to you and sit on your face?  We'll split what ever's left over.


This is a vastly superior idea. We can use the left over money on a dehumidifier to help turn my house back to normal after we turn it into a sweaty hotbox.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 19, 2012)

and now I'm one of the slap happy puppies. dammit (shoots self in face)


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 19, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> This is a vastly superior idea. We can use the left over money on a dehumidifier to help turn my house back to normal after we turn it into a sweaty hotbox.



Let's just do it with the windows open. I don't care if the neighbors see. We need the left over money for jello, a kiddy pool and some ping pong balls. I have a cool new trick to show you...


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 19, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Let's just do it with the windows open. I don't care if the neighbors see. We need the left over money for jello, a kiddy pool and some ping pong balls. I have a cool new trick to show you...


Jello and kiddie pool is a must. I can just charge the neighbors admission for the show, and with windows open we can let alaska know what kinky sex really sounds like. I'm betting you could charge a couple of the low life locals for the ping pong balls after the fact.


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 19, 2012)

teach us


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 19, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> and now I'm one of the slap happy puppies. dammit (shoots self in face)



I think I am more like one of your puppies. Not the other way around.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 19, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I think I am more like one of your puppies. Not the other way around.


I enjoy this thought.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dig pale skinned girls with fair complexion. I know the hair is dyed, but is she a natural redhead? If so, bonus points. I agree with the others that there is a unidentifiable trait that expresses repressed evil that I find ridiculously hot.


----------



## EARL (Apr 19, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I dig pale skinned girls with fair complexion. I know the hair is dyed, but is she a natural redhead? If so, bonus points. I agree with the others that there is a unidentifiable trait that expresses repressed evil that I find ridiculously hot.



I don't understand the attraction to bitches with faces like rolling pins.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 19, 2012)

EARL said:


> I don't understand the attraction to bitches with faces like a rolling pin.



Rolling pin? Can you elaborate?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 19, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Rolling pin? Can you elaborate?


I don't get this either. I'm guessing it's a failed attempt at randomness. LW's daughter is a cutie.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 19, 2012)

Eddie is such a retarded bitch. 

Lw and her daughter are both beauties. The girl's eyes are amazing.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 19, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Cellardoor is runnin this thread. So many slap-happy puppies fawning for her attention.
> 
> Hey Cd, when you do finally get some of these guys to pay for pics, do I get a cut for the idea?



it'd take a 10x12 just to get all that ass in it...


----------



## KelJu (Apr 19, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I don't get this either. I'm guessing it's a failed attempt at randomness. LW's daughter is a cutie.



I had a friend like that once. He made silly comparisons when trying to be insulting and witty at the same time. It always failed horribly. I remember things like "her face looks like a trash can". What? What the hell does that even mean?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 19, 2012)

Eddie = Rollingpin McGuillicuty


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 19, 2012)

Rednack said:


> it'd take a 10x12 just to get all that ass in it...



I have enough ass that's for sure. But you wouldn't know because you've never seen me.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 19, 2012)

I hope this thread is better than the blowjob i'm about to receive... she wants to type something.. go head baby.

Hi guys <-----that was her.... i'm in her throat as i'm typing...

these feels fucking amazing boys


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 19, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I have enough ass that's for sure. But you wouldn't know because you've never seen me.



What little I've seen of you...


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 19, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Rolling pin? Can you elaborate?



Maybe we should just explain to him that pictures on the computer screen are just two dimensional.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 19, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I have enough ass that's for sure. But you wouldn't know because you've never seen me.


that's the beauty of the internet...


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 19, 2012)

Rednack said:


> that's the beauty of the internet...



How many pics have you posted of yourself?


----------



## Watson (Apr 19, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> How many pics have you posted of yourself?



he did an Ad for adidas, we did see hands and a beard though!


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm about to shut this stupid thread down. What's a good site to host pictures?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 19, 2012)

Do it!!!!!!
photobucket your cock!!!!!!!


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 19, 2012)

^^^trying to get e punched


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2012)

This is like 3 years and 20 lbs ago. Before I started shaving my armpits and head. I'd still fuck me though. Give me 30 minutes and I'll take a pic of my cock for you queeyas, gotta let the viagra kick in first.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2012)

18 months ago.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> This is like 3 years and 20 lbs ago. Before I started shaving my armpits and head. I'd still fuck me though. Give me 30 minutes and I'll take a pic of my cock for you queeyas, gotta let the viagra kick in first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup with the AA chips we all use drugs and get smashed around hear


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> 18 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm....


I will be completely honest here and put all the stuff that was said between you and I aside. 






But you gotta be fucking kidding me dude.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> 
> I will be completely honest here and put all the stuff that was said between you and I aside.
> ...


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 19, 2012)

shit just got real....


----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2012)

This has to stop...... I'm beginning to question my own manhood..... I'm looking at pictures of dudes with their shirts off, Benj's cock, and I got half naked pictures of Saney and Goodskie on my phone. I'm gonna booty call my horny Ex tomorrow night and look at The IM Ass thread tonight to try and get my head straight.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2012)

Tesla said:


> This has to stop...... I'm beginning to question my own manhood..... I'm looking at pictures of dudes with their shirts off, Benj's cock, and I got a half naked pictures of Saney and Goodskie on my phone. I'm gonna call my horny Ex tomorrow night and look at The IM Ass thread tonight to try and get my head straight.




Do what you gotta do brother.. but you know you'll be back.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Do what you gotta do brother.. but you know you'll be back.



I know.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> 
> I will be completely honest here and put all the stuff that was said between you and I aside.
> ...




In the wise words of The Ying Yang Twins...

"Wait til you see my dick."


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> In the wise words of The Ying Yang Twins...
> 
> "Wait til you see my dick."



Baby, you could have a 12 inch cock with a 4 inch girth and it can't help you out.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 19, 2012)

Tesla said:


> This has to stop...... I'm beginning to question my own manhood..... I'm looking at pictures of dudes with their shirts off, Benj's cock, and I got half naked pictures of Saney and Goodskie on my phone. I'm gonna booty call my horny Ex tomorrow night and look at The IM Ass thread tonight to try and get my head straight.



Lol even I can't ungay this thread.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 19, 2012)

^^ This Bitch I want to fuck... nice and slow


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol even I can't ungay this thread.



prove it, post nudes and we vote! 




jk lol


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree^^^^  I have looked all over IM for cellardoor and to no avail!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

Yea that just ain't happening. 

What I have posted is all you bitches get.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 20, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> How many pics have you posted of yourself?



none...im just a over weight fatass here to fuck with people...

i dont even workout..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

truth^^


----------



## EARL (Apr 20, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea that just ain't happening.
> 
> What I have posted is all you bitches get.



*Translation:* This abomination ^^^ hasn't upgraded in the least since.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 20, 2012)

I think nut cancer would be more entertaining than this thread.

And since mine are in Cellar Doors mouth.... Feelin' any lumps baby ?


----------



## Rednack (Apr 20, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> I think nut cancer would be more entertaining than this thread.
> 
> And since mine are in Cellar Doors mouth.... Feelin' any lumps baby ?



Thanks alot mate, now all i'll be thinking about is some crazed looking redhead strutting around 
like a banny rooster sporting a freshly ripped out nutsack between her teeth, beating her chest as if she's trying to communicate with an actual human.....


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 20, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Thanks alot mate, now all i'll be thinking about is some crazed looking redhead strutting around
> like a banny rooster sporting a freshly ripped out nutsack between her teeth, so fresh you can still see life in the lifeless
> sac...




The only thing that failed worst than this post was daddy's condom.... 
sac.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 20, 2012)

Why do you ppl jock cd she has been a let down for years on im.Old and trannieish.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 20, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> The only thing that failed worst than this post was daddy's condom....
> sac.


tHAT and your mama is your daddy's sister...


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 20, 2012)

Rednack said:


> tHAT and your mama is your daddy's sister...



Please don't neg me again....

What will i do when i reach the red ?


----------



## EARL (Apr 20, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Why do you ppl jock cd she has been a let down for years on im.Old and trannieish.



The skank has no riveting life. IM is the only spice of it.
So without this, she or he-she has absolutely nothing.

I love making fun of sorry asses like that and its necessary.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 20, 2012)

EARL said:


> The skank has no riveting life. IM is the only spice of it.
> So without this, she or he-she has absolutely nothing.
> 
> I love making fun of sorry asses like that and its necessary.




it's like you can read me mind.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 20, 2012)

EARL said:


> The skank has no riveting life. IM is the only spice of it.
> So without this, she or he-she has absolutely nothing.
> 
> I love making fun of sorry asses like that and its necessary.



lemme guess, your favorite pass time is sucking dick?


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 20, 2012)

Rednack said:


> lemme guess, your favorite pass time is sucking dick?




Lemme guess, the only way you see pussy if only after the girl has fucked yours ?


----------



## Rednack (Apr 20, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Lemme guess, the only way you see pussy if only after the girl has fucked yours ?



is it just me bro, or are you getting dumber by the post?


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 20, 2012)

Rednack said:


> is it just me bro, or are you getting dumber by the post?




I'm posting faster than you can think Redhack.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

EARL said:


> *Translation:* This abomination ^^^ hasn't upgraded in the least since.



I don't even know What this is supposed to mean.


----------



## EARL (Apr 20, 2012)

Rednack said:


> lemme guess, your favorite pass time is sucking dick?



Unoriginal and therefore unworthy of response. You are frequently unarmed in a battle of wits.

Reality is this you mud hog .... I fuck bitches you couldn't even get with in your wildest dreams.

That's my pass time, where yours is apparently collecting ADIDAS merchandise hoping to be hip and modern.

But next time make sure you get all the mud/dogshit stains off your "skinny jeans" first before snapping a pic.










^^ HA HA HA HA HA HA ^^

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 20, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't even know What this is supposed to mean.



it means complete ownage my love.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 20, 2012)

EARL said:


> Unoriginal and therefore unworthy of response. *You are frequently unarmed in a battle of wits.
> *
> Reality is this you mud hog .... I fuck bitches you couldn't even get with in your wildest dreams.
> 
> ...




*Hilarious !*


----------



## EARL (Apr 20, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't even know What this is supposed to mean.



Yeah I figured you were indeed that stupid. Ohwell here is my advice.

Research what *upgrade* means, maybe you'll become a tad smarter.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

Aww look at all the bitches of IM taking over this thread. It's kinda cute. 


Hey Game, wasn't that you who's fat GF cyber stalked you in the CT when I first joined? Remember?


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> it means complete ownage my love.



Because your alter said I had to upgrade?  Upgrade what?

Lame comments and your daydreaming about putting your shrivled peanuts in my mouth is hardly ownage.


----------



## EARL (Apr 20, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Because your alter said I had to upgrade? Upgrade what?
> 
> Lame comments and your daydreaming about putting your shrivled peanuts in my mouth is hardly ownage.



1. Upgrade your intellect.

2. Upgrade your intellect.

3. Upgrade your awareness.

4. Upgrade your appearence.

5. Upgrade your personality.



If you only manage to achieve 2 out of 5, well hey that's not so bad even for you.
BTW ... will you stop your idiotic notion of me being CHJ. We don't share IP's.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 20, 2012)

The only way CD can save herself is to post pic, holding a picture of my penis. It must be done...


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 20, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Aww look at all the bitches of IM taking over this thread. It's kinda cute.
> 
> 
> Hey Game, wasn't that you who's fat GF cyber stalked you in the CT when I first joined? Remember?



Whoreish baby momma I do remember.Cellar I don't hate you I just want a legit pic.It doesn't even have be nude just put a face on it,and some boobs.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Whoreish baby momma I do remember.Cellar I don't hate you I just want a legit pic.It doesn't even have be nude just put a face on it,and some boobs.



Lmfao! You think that acting fuckstick is gonna get you a pic. That's fucking rich. 

Game, I stood up for you without even knowing you. You can't bully me into shit, you should know this by now.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The only way CD can save herself is to post pic, holding a picture of my penis. It must be done...



Do you have a zoom lense powerful enough, baby?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't have the picture saved, but, it does exist.

LITTLE WING!!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

ive seen people beg that chick for pics the entire time ive been here....including me

either the pics she has posted are fake... thats what i think...or
she doesnt want to post


whatever...cant make her...but i do beleive she is a fake attention whore...talks a big game...no pics


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive seen people beg that chick for pics the entire time ive been here....including me
> 
> either the pics she has posted are fake... thats what i think...or
> she doesnt want to post
> ...



Blah blah blah


SFW told you boys I'm real.  I've posted pics, there is one on my profile.  You just don't know what my face looks like.  

I don't ask for special attention.  I'm a fucking novelty cause I'm female, which is pretty stupid.  I dont see why what I look like is an issue at all.  

What does it fucking matter??


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I don't have the picture saved, but, it does exist.
> 
> LITTLE WING!!!!!



Does she have a picture of your cock?

Maybe she will give me a peak at it if I PM her......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Blah blah blah
> 
> 
> SFW told you boys I'm real.  I've posted pics, there is one on my profile.  You just don't know what my face looks like.
> ...





you comment on others pics when you yourself have not been validated...who cares what some other dude i dont know beleives.....if you were a guy id rip you apart...but as you are a female who doesnt matter...carry on with all the criticism and big talk


you dont matter





















you dont matter


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you comment on others pics when you yourself have not been validated...who cares what some other dude i dont know beleives.....if you were a guy id rip you apart...but as you are a female who doesnt matter...carry on with all the criticism and big talk
> 
> 
> you dont matter
> you dont matter



First, how does a pic get validated?

Second, aren't you a roley poley fat fuck? You couldn't tear your way out of a wet paper sack. 

Third, If it doesn't matter to you then why do you even comment on it?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

i am a angry person with a huge boulder sized chip on my shoulder....anymore questions attention whore?



anyone can post pics of some unknown wannabe model and claim its them


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am a angry person with a huge boulder sized chip on my shoulder....anymore questions attention whore?
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can post pics of some unknown wannabe model and claim its them




Yea.....


Why didn't you answer my first two questions??


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh I know!

Because it is next to impossible to validate anything on here and if I did post a pic it would be a waste of my time because no one would believe it was me anyway.

And you really are a fat pussy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

you got me





wow



what a waste of time



thanx for proving me right


never gets old being right all the time


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive seen people beg that chick for pics the entire time ive been here....including me
> 
> either the pics she has posted are fake... thats what i think...or
> she doesnt want to post
> ...



You're like a broken record. Always asking for pics of people. 



CellarDoor said:


> Does she have a picture of your cock?
> 
> Maybe she will give me a peak at it if I PM her......



Searched "bigbenj cock" and came up with zero. 

Might want to check out this thread for laughs, though. *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/154659-who-has-biggest-cock-im.html*



CellarDoor said:


> First, how does a pic get validated?
> 
> Second, aren't you a roley poley fat fuck? *You couldn't tear your way out of a wet paper sack. *
> 
> Third, If it doesn't matter to you then why do you even comment on it?



Apparently, he's a _very strong_ roley poley fat fuck.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

KOS, you're the kind of guy that always have to have the last word, aren't you?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

yes


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> never gets old being right all the time



KOS, you are number one. 

*Four stages of competence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*
And just to avoid confusion, that _wasn't_ a compliment.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

Curt James said:


> You're like a broken record. Always asking for pics of people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not as roley poley as i used to be thanx


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

Curt James said:


> You're like a broken record. Always asking for pics of people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo, I don't remember seeing that thread....


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yes



Well, fuck.  I'm the same way, so what are we gonna do?

But now I'm curious as to how strong you are.

You a powerlifter?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive seen people beg that chick for pics the entire time ive been here....including me
> 
> either the pics she has posted are fake... thats what i think...or
> she doesnt want to post
> ...



Not every filthy jerk off on IM qualifies for Cellar pics KOS, you have to be special 

Sorry to burst your bubble, but this woman is real


----------



## Rednack (Apr 20, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> KOS, you're the kind of guy that always have to have the last word, aren't you?



that's from his trailer park education..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Well, fuck.  I'm the same way, so what are we gonna do?
> 
> But now I'm curious as to how strong you are.
> 
> You a powerlifter?



nah...i didnt really have to train for it...ive been strong nearly from birth....500 dead...375 plus bench...5oo squat....as a 16 year old boy

i dont chase #s now...dont do anything less than 6 reps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Not every filthy jerk off on IM qualifies for Cellar pics KOS, you have to be special
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but this woman is real



i dont really care.....i want to infuriate her into posting more


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 20, 2012)

That should work


----------



## Rednack (Apr 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont really care.....i want to infuriate her into posting more



i have this huge vein running across my tricep to my bicep that wont go away, am i gonna die?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

Rednack said:


> i have this huge vein running across my tricep to my bicep that wont go away, am i gonna die?



i sure hope so


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nah...i didnt really have to train for it...ive been strong nearly from birth....500 dead...375 plus bench...5oo squat....as a 16 year old boy
> 
> i dont chase #s now...dont do anything less than 6 reps




Wow, that is strong. Guess you could tear your way out of a wet sack.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i sure hope so



i ate a 3 gallon bucket of fried chicken the other day and
i swear my heart stopped twice...


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont really care.....i want to infuriate her into posting more



Goddamit!


----------



## Rednack (Apr 20, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Wow, that is strong. Guess you could tear your way out of a wet sack.



too bad he wasn't strong enough to tear his way outta his daddy's nutsack before he imploded kos into his mother...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont really care.....i want to infuriate her into posting more



 . . maybe you can charm your way into the gold circle


----------



## Rednack (Apr 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> . . maybe you can charm your way into the gold circle



the only thing kos wants to charm is cd's mammoth sized strap-on...


i can picture that fat bitch rolling up the dick suckers blowing hot air into a piece of wood and voodoo mama 
twistin them hips with every step while old shit baggs(kos) moistens his anus with the constant drool that seeps from his lips as that alabama black snake of a strap-on swaggers from the left to the right with every thrust from her hips..


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> . . maybe you can charm your way into the gold circle



Not every man can be as naturally charming as you Captn


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 20, 2012)

Rednack said:


> i have this huge vein running across my tricep to my bicep that wont go away, am i gonna die?





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i sure hope so


Bbwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rednack (Apr 20, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Not every man can be as naturally charming as you Captn



you know what they say..

you can take the girl out of the trailer park

but you cant take the trailer park out of the girl..


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 20, 2012)

I quit this thread...useless


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 20, 2012)

So are we gonna vote on this thing or what? I vote for Rednack.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> So are we gonna vote on this thing or what? I vote for Rednack.



I vote the big alien-sized forehead cunt with the protruding abdomen


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I vote the big alien-sized forehead cunt with the protruding abdomen




 fuck you bitches! I run a 4.5 40 and I can dunk a basketball. And I be smashin pussy. And my girlfriend knows but she can't leave my smooth ass alone. I'm superior to all of you and by the time I turn 23 I will have the physique to prove it.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Who would you say looks the best on IM???
> 
> Even though he is only 5'2" I think I would have to go with Ben or HeavyIron





Diesel618 said:


> Kos





Tesla said:


> Capt'n hands down.





GearsMcGilf said:


> LW.  J/k!  I'd have to say Miss Springsteen.





azza1971 said:


> Well i am the most popular photo shopped guy here??????no homo





theCaptn' said:


> Tesla's got the sweetest dome!





SFW said:


> Its Rob and Gena.





Tall Paul said:


> captn and secdrl





Little Wing said:


> my daughter.





Kirk B said:


> (Kirk B)





coolhandjames said:


> coolhandjames





Silver_Back said:


> Umm.. Has nobody seen the Greek Sculpted body or Mr. Fantastico aka Geared Jesus aka *SFW*?





GearsMcGilf said:


> How about the terminally ill *Irish chick*





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i heart her





GearsMcGilf said:


> Cellar has to be the hottest chick on IM.  I've seen the pics and she's definitely LHJO material.





Tesla said:


> It's *Saney*......





Zaphod said:


> *LW's daughter* is definitely hot.  You're just on crack.





heavyiron said:


> I'll post some hot pics tonight. Beware guys you WILL turn gay. (for the 8% of straight guys here).





ontopthegame85 said:


> I am the most sexiest male member on Im hands down hahahaha.I actually get paid for it.And older women love me.





ontopthegame85 said:


> shutthefuckupandliftbitch or something gay like that



Too many nominees!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2012)

About 10 of you unfunny fucks just hi-jacked a good thread. I want to see more pics of members, preferably female, but I won't discriminate against dudes wanting to show off. I'll get it back on track. I'm an ugly mother fucker and I don't give a fuck! Look at the face, this is me not giving a fuck!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2012)

This is more recent after corporate life stole my soul.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2012)

KelJu said:


> About 10 of you unfunny fucks just hi-jacked a good thread. I want to see more pics of members, preferably female, but I won't discriminate against dudes wanting to show off. I'll get it back on track. I'm an ugly motherfucker and I don't give a fuck! Look at the face, this is me not giving a fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^ GDI! I'm going to have to make a third poll now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 For you and all other new nominees or those I missed in this thread (only scanned the first seven pages of this beast)!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> So are we gonna vote on this thing or what? I vote for Rednack.



I'll add Rednack, KelJu, and diesel to poll three. We still need more nominees but I'm waiting until after I get some Z's before scanning the other pages of this thread.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2012)

Kelju's beard alone FTW!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2012)

^^^^ This.


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 20, 2012)

damn it curt I fell left out now, don't care I'm still the best looking and CD knows it!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 21, 2012)

Chucky you need to post more pics.  I don't know what your face, chest, abs look like.  And clean the mirror.


My vote is still for SFW.


----------



## EARL (Apr 21, 2012)

KelJu said:


> This is more recent after corporate life stole my soul.



Nice of you to confirm your faggotry by posting pointless pics in a male-dominated section.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Apr 21, 2012)

OO No!!! Now this is my type of contest right here lmao, here is a pic for my haters!!!


----------



## Rednack (Apr 21, 2012)

dav1dg90 said:


> OO No!!! Now this is my type of contest right here lmao, here is a pic for my haters!!!



is that dick rott you have on your lips?


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 21, 2012)

I trust these will secure the W for ol' Dad.







[/URL][/IMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Watson (Apr 22, 2012)

KelJu would be decent looking if he took all that shit out of his face and shaved, also work on the calves

Diesel is better looking than i thought he would be, chick in last pic is hawt as long as its not the chick in the 2nd pic, u balding Diesel or just like caps?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree that diesel looks pretty sound.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 22, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> KelJu would be decent looking if he took all that shit out of his face and shaved, also work on the calves
> 
> Diesel is better looking than i thought he would be, chick in last pic is hawt as long as its not the chick in the 2nd pic, u balding Diesel or just like caps?



balding . well bald. I've been shaving my head now for a few months.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 22, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> balding . well bald. I've been shaving my head now for a few months.



Why fight it........unless you have a fucked up looking dome, shave that shit all the way down to the bone.....  
Unless you prefer the combover.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 22, 2012)

Right lol. And hey we can run all the DHT derivatives we want with no worries!


----------



## Watson (Apr 23, 2012)

it can always be worse


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 23, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea that just ain't happening.
> 
> What I have posted is all you bitches get.



Lol.


----------



## cube789 (Apr 23, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> it can always be worse



WTF ?
The Wombles ?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> it can always be worse






Is that for real?  

How much coin would it take to tap either one of the females(at least I think they are female)..???

And yes, kissing is required.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 23, 2012)

KelJu said:


> This is more recent after corporate life stole my soul.





Tall Paul said:


> it can always be worse





Does anyone else see in *Resemblance?  LOL, JK.  *


----------



## EARL (Apr 23, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I trust these will secure the W for ol' Dad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn you hang around some ugly squaws.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 23, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]




She gots the crazy eyes...


----------



## KelJu (Apr 23, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Does anyone else see in *Resemblance?  LOL, JK.  *



My friends call me a mountain gorilla for a reason. I like it. It is a term of endearment to me.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 23, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> balding . well bald. I've been shaving my head now for a few months.




Like Tesla said, don't fight it.

I would go for a man with a shaved dome before a guy with hair.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 23, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Like Tesla said, don't fight it.
> 
> I would go for a man with a shaved dome before a guy with hair.



what's the matter, dog breath lose his bone?


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 23, 2012)

Rednack said:


> what's the matter, dog breath lose his bone?




Please clarify.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I would go for a man with a shaved dome before a guy with hair.



In that case I think I may opt for the combover.


----------



## Clothar666 (Apr 24, 2012)

A lot of you guys look like shit


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 24, 2012)

^^^likes the look of shit


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 24, 2012)

Clothar666 said:


> A lot of you guys look like shit



*
Slammed !*​


----------



## Rednack (Apr 24, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Please clarify.



Last thing this shithole needs is more gossip..


----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2012)

Miss Springsteen versus Gena Marie as of this post. 

Can CellarDoor edge Springsteen? Will azza come from behind? _These and other stories..._


----------



## PurePersian (Apr 26, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> it can always be worse



I Knew werewolves were real. This just further proves my point. Now if twilight just used this version.. lmao. one is the middle is Jacob.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Miss Springsteen versus Gena Marie as of this post.
> 
> Can CellarDoor edge Springsteen? *Will azza come from behind*? _These and other stories..._



roflolz


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> I Knew werewolves were real. This just further proves my point. Now if twilight just used this version.. lmao. one is the middle is Jacob.


you know way too much about twilight.
thats hot.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 29, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> you know way too much about twilight.
> thats hot.



Lol, that of suspect. Do you read the Sixteen magazines too?  Just a question. LOL.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 29, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Lol, that of suspect. Do you read the Sixteen magazines too? Just a question. LOL.



Are you a mason or not?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 29, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> roflolz



stop making fun of me, just stop it...


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 29, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Miss Springsteen versus Gena Marie as of this post.
> 
> Can CellarDoor edge Springsteen? *Will azza come in CUSTOMS behind?* _These and other stories..._




Curt, your rude….


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my daughter.




Damn..


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 29, 2012)

Fine, I will post a fucking picture of myself fucking fags!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 29, 2012)

fagzio


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2012)

My penis is the winner and always is!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (May 1, 2012)

Hi, you have received -429450 reputation points from vortrit.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
Not putting Brother Vortrit on the poll...

Regards,
vortrit

What just happen. I am not a Mod my brother and I didn't create the poll just the thread. Lol.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (May 1, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## vortrit (May 2, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Hi, you have received -429450 reputation points from vortrit.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Don't worry about it. I'll get you back. I was probably drunk whenever I posted that because I don't even remember it. I usually only come on this board these days after a heavy drinking binge.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (May 3, 2012)

Lol, thanks for the reps bro!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (May 3, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Are you a mason or not?



Why do you ask brother?


----------

